# Removing water spots on side mirrors



## titan7 (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anybody had success removing hard water spots from the side mirrors without damaging the mirror surface? I used glass polish on the window which worked but I can't use the polish on the mirrors. I tested it on my Ford Explorer side mirror and had to replace the mirror, oh and the dealership put two deep chips in the door during the process.


----------



## autogeek (Jul 24, 2008)

Try DP Plex-All. Does a great job cleaning and protecting!

http://www.autogeek.net/dp-plex-all.html


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

You can use two things that will work...white wine vinegar mixed with water 50\50...get a rag and let it set on the mirror for a few minutes and it will loosen up the water spots....or you can get a paint cleaner its a chemical based polish...Megs has one called deep crystal that is available OTC at about any auto parts store


----------



## titan7 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I tried the white vinegar, no luck. Then I thought perhaps detailing clay?? Well, that did it! In case anybody else runs into this issue try the clay. I was very concerned to use any polish because of micro scratches after the nightmare with the glass polish causing me to have to replace the mirror glass on my SUV (I tested it on the Ford first, then the dealer put to really bad chips on the door during the process. Since the clay is non-abrasive I felt that would be a good 1st choice. FYI for anyone having this issue. I just kept spraying distilled water on the mirror as I used the clay.


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

titan7 said:


> Thanks for the tips, I tried the white vinegar, no luck. Then I thought perhaps detailing clay?? Well, that did it! In case anybody else runs into this issue try the clay. I was very concerned to use any polish because of micro scratches after the nightmare with the glass polish causing me to have to replace the mirror glass on my SUV (I tested it on the Ford first, then the dealer put to really bad chips on the door during the process. Since the clay is non-abrasive I felt that would be a good 1st choice. FYI for anyone having this issue. I just kept spraying distilled water on the mirror as I used the clay.


Thanks for the info...I am not familiar with detailing clay. How is it used? Is it carried at auto parts stores or something I need to order online? My mirror water spots are driving me nuts.


----------



## pkdan167 (Jul 25, 2008)

ScubaCinci said:


> Thanks for the info...I am not familiar with detailing clay. How is it used? Is it carried at auto parts stores or something I need to order online? My mirror water spots are driving me nuts.


most auto parts stores carry some type of detailing clay. basically you take a piece of the clay, kneed it into a disc and rub it over the area you're trying to clean off. just remember to keep the area lubed.


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I've tried the clay, CLR, vinegar & water, numerous cleaners and I can't get the spots off of my mirrors. Any suggestions? Is it possible they are etched (I have only recently purchased this car, slightly used).

Worst case, anyone know the cost to replace the mirrors?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

ScubaCinci said:


> Well, I've tried the clay, CLR, vinegar & water, numerous cleaners and I can't get the spots off of my mirrors. Any suggestions? Is it possible they are etched (I have only recently purchased this car, slightly used).
> 
> Worst case, anyone know the cost to replace the mirrors?


A-maz is what will take that off...you can get it locally..I got mine at ACE hardware

Its the one that I would be reaching for with water spots like you've posted....another thing that will work is 0000 steel wool...but I would start with the A-maz its the trick!

http://amaz.biz/waterstainremover.htm


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

dboy11 said:


> A-maz is what will take that off...you can get it locally..I got mine at ACE hardware
> 
> Its the one that I would be reaching for with water spots like you've posted....another thing that will work is 0000 steel wool...but I would start with the A-maz its the trick!
> 
> http://amaz.biz/waterstainremover.htm


Thanks for the info...they don't sell it anywhere around here (according to their website) so I'll have to order it. I'm a little skeptical that it will work since nothing else has seemed to touch it but I'll give it a shot. I tried a Mr Clean magic eraser thingy today too. No luck.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

ScubaCinci said:


> Thanks for the info...they don't sell it anywhere around here (according to their website) so I'll have to order it. I'm a little skeptical that it will work since nothing else has seemed to touch it but I'll give it a shot. I tried a Mr Clean magic eraser thingy today too. No luck.


I understand how you feel...I've been detailing part time for the last 30 years...this stuff worked like a charm for me...I used it on a camper windows that had years of water spots and it come off.

Have you tried a paint cleaner on them yet?

That is a chemical based polish and on water spots it fairly effective


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

I haven't tried paint cleaner but I ordered some A-Maz off of Amazon so I'll give that a go first. Thanks again for the recommendation.:thumbup:


----------



## ScubaCinci (Sep 4, 2007)

Got the A-Maz stuff today - worked great! Thanks!


----------

